# Trouble with Adressable LED Strips on Vehicle



## cowboyuptx (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello. I was hoping there might be somebody out there who can point me in the right direction...

I have a Chevy Traverse with 6803 LED Strips on it, but one of the channels keeps going out on the controller (in the link is a video of my vehicle when the lights are working) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryIlF-wMedk... At first i thought it was the lights, but after much trial and error I found out it was actually the crappy control box... At first I was using the most common and cheapest control box for use with 6803 LEDs (as seen in the link) - http://www.ebay.com/itm/RF-magic-Co...912926?hash=item3ab01ed19e:g:a88AAOSwu4BV1R3s

But those cheap $10 control boxes were failing after about a month under moderate use... And it was always the same thing, one side would quit working properly, while the other channel works as expected, and the failure wasn't always on the same side... So then I decided I would try spending a bit more and hope for better results, so I stepped it up and bought a $50 LED controller (as seen in the link) - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Wir...630941?hash=item3f4cfda51d:g:-HkAAOSwRLZTz-Wk 

So the $50 control box lasted a little longer, but not long enough, it also crapped out on one side after about 3 months... I worked hard installing the lights and running all the wires, I just want it to function properly without having these constant problems... 

*Can anybody help with suggestions to make my setup more reliable?*

Thanks


----------

